# Green Light



## astra007 (Aug 9, 2006)

another tip: plants dont recognize green light so put green light bulbs in yer grow room so that you can see to work in the dark cycle.  and i mean green light bulbs not light bulbs painted green - here they are called party lights 25 or 40 amp.


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2006)

..but before you try this, you should probably check this thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4410&highlight=green+light
It seems the latest studies discount this theory. And though a 40 watt green incandesant might not be intense enough to muck up plants in a large room, it could definately affect plants in a smaller enclosed area such as a closet or box grow. 
The wise and proven method, is *Total darkness with NO interruptions* during the lights off cycle.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 10, 2006)

I concur...total darkness.....why take the chance on having less of a crop?  Do work when room is lit.....hasnt hurt me at all


----------



## Mutt (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm with Hick on this one. I won't say it will do anything. but after 6-7 weeks of time invested. Having it hermie for a stupid incadescent don't sound worth it. Keep the doors closed till lights on. IMO.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 10, 2006)

ok bud, makes an interesting read.  im talking grow room with a single 25 watt not amp bulb fer watering and such.  been doing this for 7 years and no problem during dark cycle.  also use minimum time while in cycle.  this creates no more light then the moon.  or a lightening storm.  otherwise the full moon would hermie all mj in nature and where would we be then?


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 10, 2006)

> otherwise the full moon would hermie all mj in nature and where would we be then?




not to hijack the thread, but just out of curiousity....lets say even if a full moon, a bolt of lightning, or a group of high end cars with Hid's passed a mj plant and caused it to hermie; becoming hermie in nature is not bad at all. Isnt it nature's way of safely cloning itself? It still makes seeds, the only difference is that there is no mixture of DNA between different plants.


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2006)

Thats what I thought.."an interesting read".
 Now I have a growier friend that claims the moon "will" hermie his "indoor" bubblegum strain, If it's grown OD. I can't verify that, I figured if it were that light sensetive, it had no place in my stable anyway. 
  I'll jst say that _absolute_ darkness, without _any_ interruptions is the safest policy.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 10, 2006)

If one can't get ones workdone in 12 hours of light one might want to rethink ones operation's oneness to the one who cares for one garden, as opposed to anotherone. I think that the orveruse of the one the one should be quiet;-/


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2006)

> becoming hermie in nature is not bad at all.


Even "if" that statement were true, it wasn't natural. It was cuased by light stress. The seeds will most likely exhibit the hermie trait. They will definately carry forward the hermie genetics/tendancy and will fully express them in future generations. 
Hermies are poison to any breeding project, "IMHO" and the opinions of the breeders that I have studied. "Selfing" is not done with random hermie pollen.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 11, 2006)

you all have a point therefore im going to try an experiment on my next grow.  i will remove my green lights and do all the chores in the day cycle leaving complete darkness in the dark cycle.  i will probably start in 2 - 3 weeks.  thxs fer the suggestion


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 28, 2006)

~tokes~

I'm trying to picture photosynthesis occuring under the light of a lone 25 watt incandescent bulb. 

Still trying...

Gah! It's not working! I can't picture photosynthesis occuring under the light of a lone 25 watt incandescent bulb.

What I can picture though is a MJ reacting to the infrared wavelength emitted by the light. Especially in the presence of CO2. 

Paint the bulb green, the infrared still gets picked up by the plant.

If theres anything in MJ that responds to green spectrum light...it should be an observable thing under lights with narrow bands compared to full spectrum sources of light. The narrow banded grow, grown under MH or a light source that doesnt reach the 501 nanometers part of the spectrum where greens begin, would show a kind of defecency. Likewise, a broader spectrum light source would exhibit some sort of abundance that the other grow lacks.

The green range of the spectrum is narrow on it's own. What all could happen in that 60 nanometers...I don't know.

I've left green light on for hours at a time....over the course of a couple of weeks once...here and there since...if theres been some sort of negative impact on the grows...I've yet to realize it happening. There's also the gobs and gobs of master growers over the years that give working under green light a thumbs up. That doesn't mean it's 100% a-o-k....but curious that they'd not be screaming in every publication around that green light during the dark period is a no no.
But then theres those folks that got a hermie and linked it to the green lamp. (prolly that infrared reaction eh)

Verdict....if you're willing to venture into your grow while its dark....do it with a green bulb that is as far away as practical and or possible.

Use the lowest watt available. Human eyes are plenty sensitive enough to get around on one watt of light...let alone 25. 

Solution....a string of green xmas lights comes in awfully handy for seeing in their dark. Especially since all the individual bulbs don't all have to be on at the same time to get light out of just a few of them.

Ok...thats me story. I'm sticking to it.

~tokes~

~tokes~


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

thxks will. only turn on the green if there is a problem during the dark cycle in the room.  and no, dont paint an ordinary light bulb green or you will have problems.  they chip.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

some old dogs cant learn new tricks regardless how many times that other dogs say it can be done.  thats their problem will, save yer breath my friend.


----------



## KADE (Aug 28, 2006)

Those green party bulbs r what I've always used... either that.. or i expect red.. (like a dark room) would be ok.  The main idea is to keep it dark as hell but have enough light to see.... if ppl r so concerned buy nightvision on ebay!


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

ah, kade?  what color is HPS?  ah, just wonderin?   hhhmmmm......  true night vision lenses?  ever used these?  seen them comin at you?  2 glowing GREEN eyes


----------



## KADE (Aug 28, 2006)

yes, but red travels the least distance... there has to be more then one reason the military uses dull red light..  I didn't say floodlights or nething. =P

Oh, and hps is the redder end of the spectrum, any other questions just ask =P


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

the military uses red light so that the aliens can see when they travel outside area 51


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 29, 2006)

red light is least detected by the enemy...It is still light!  I use a red light for one half hour before lights come on and then a halfhour at end of light cycle.  It gives the sunrise sunset effect and the plants will respond to it.  There are some posts on here about that.  What I am saying is....light is light no matter how ya look at it......be one with the dark side...........


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 29, 2006)

The easiest solution to the answer is to read a few papers written by the scientist and botanist Dr. D.R.Hershey. There are many "ifs" to the question of green light causing an interruption of flowering. He is internationally known as an expert in this field.

1. The plant must be capable of "seeing" a weak green light. Some do. This fact is inescapable. Of course, that means some don't.

2. The amount of light would have to be enough to trigger a chemical reaction in the plant. Again, this varies with strain and growing methods.

3. If you want to experiment with something that took you two months to grow, then by all means, put some green lights in your grow room. You may have any reaction to no reaction at all.

4. The plants could be slightly smaller or less potent. How would you know if they were or not unless you used an control group under conditions equal in all other ways?

5. The plants could have as little as one seed or a hundred if it hermied.

I agree with Hick. When your growroom lights are off, stay out of the room and leave it completely dark. Why do otherwise? To screw around in a dark growroom just doesn't make sense. It's a matter of planning. Plan things so that you don't have to go into the growroom during the dark cycle.

Otherwise, it's an experiment that you might regret. No one would be foolish enough to think that no strains can be hurt by the green light in a growroom during a dark cycle. Dr. Hershey has proven that green light can be seen and used by some plants. It's no longer a question of fact.

I'll keep mine as dark as can be and let you all play around in the dark with your green lights. Hhaahahahahahahaa.

I can't believe this one keeps rearing it's head.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

what cha know about black light?  or clear light; no color at all?   hehehe when light travels thru space at 186,000 miles a second - what is the color?  in fact what humans see as a color is not the same to a plant.  therefore the doc is right when he states that SOME plants may utilize green spectum light.  im not a plant and haven't found a translator yet so i cant tell.  a marijuana plant will continue to grow under green light.  this is correct.  but the good doc fails to realize that the mj plant continues to grow in the absence of light as well.  in both instances for a set amount of time.  but neither will grow the plant over long periods of time.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 29, 2006)

When I was a kid I was scared of the dark.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

So'k...

Here's a Hershey tid bit

http://madsci.org/posts/archives/2000-04/954889693.Bt.r.html

And a couple fellas named Salisbury and Ross

http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/dec2001/1008985836.Bt.r.html


Both should be read...I've saved them for future reference me self. It brought to light a couple things for me. And altered what I thought to be accurate information.

No where in either article is information relating to an actual light being used. Just a test tube of goo and a spectrophotometer. Which, comes in two varities...uv/visible and infrared. 

We already know our plants utilize infrared wavelengths to regulate stem growth and flowering response. Recall I previously noted that what MJ is likely reacting to from a green colored bulb is the infrared wavelength hitting the plant.  

Now thanks to Salisbury and Ross, they show proof of a 2-3% absorbtion of green light into/by chlorophyll. They further hypothesized that the celluar structure of a plant's leaf may naturally be boosting the likelihood due to the wavelength having the chance to bounce around within the cell wall and cause a reaction by either chlorophyll or other pigments.

Physics of wavelengths tells us that at every corner turned, a wavelength's intensity begins to dimenish down to nothing.

So...I'm going to conclude that while MJ does in fact make use of green wavelengths, a plant is still most likely going goofy due to the infrared spectrum...which has got to be due more because of proximity. 

Which explains why there are those that have had the occasional herm show up...while others who've by chance had it far enough away...and or not on long enough to trigger a reaction from the plant. 

Thus, that would be, Mutt, why it continues to come up.

Verdict....same as before.  


Side-note.....I'm okay having had had this green light discussion...each time I've posted about it I've learned something I didn't previously know. 





http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/dec2001/1008985836.Bt.r.html


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Will, I think both of those articles were written by Doctor Hershey and he referenced Salisbury and Ross for a portion of the information. I may be wrong, but Hershey's studies have been quoted by hundreds of science books, papers and articles. He's considered the ultimate authority on the subject among botanists.

In most of his papers, he quotes heavily using others parallel studies as evidence of repeatability. It's virtually impossible to discount what he says because of his use of other studies like this. Smart dude.

He's good reading.

BTW, I lived in Belmont, California once back in the early 70's. It was a nice little town then.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 29, 2006)

Should the comic book super hero, Green Lantern ever show up at your door....send him away.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

yup, great read guys.  now im wondering if this is why; in a massive electrical storm like we experienced here last month, that the plants may interpret the lightening as white light as it is pure energy.  it did not harm my outside grows and there was continoeous light non stop for over 4.5 hours.  2 massive storm fronts collided over the lake here.  not full light but flicking like flashbulbs going off in volleys lasting minutes.  one after another.  mainly sheet lightening but some fork as well hitting the lake and rolling.  no outside hermies at all, and this is in clone grows as well as a few seed plants.  your thoughts? gentlemen?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 30, 2006)

hmmmmm, the force works in mysterious ways, lets roll up the green lantern an smokem


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 30, 2006)

What about chem lights?





-GG


----------



## skunk (Aug 30, 2006)

omg. this thread is giving me a headache . no one needs to go into an indoor growroom  at night unless you work odd hours then if that was the case re adjust your timers on the next crop. and the only reason for anyone to go to an outdoor crop at night would be to water or fertilize or to harvest. so i would  suggest people to let mother nature to take its course and to KISS. the word i was taught back when i was doing stupid things to marijuana just to see if i could sneak one over on mother nature.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

heyo skunk,  well can only run hydro during certain hours cause of heat, rcmp patrols and power consumption.  and i have to pass thru 1 growroom to take a crap and theres wires and hoses and pots on the floor.  so a little light is handy if 1 does not want to trip.  not every1 has a home designed for a "just out of the way" grow room.  take a pain killer my friend and let us that have problems discuss possible solutions.  i like that chem idea, will look into it.

and my outdoor?  have you ever been in the outback where the next light is 30 miles away, on a night when thar's no moonlight?  theres trees and fallen logs and holes; not to mention deer and BEARS.  i have been kicked by a deer once and that's enough.  the reason im there?  trust mother nature and her moods? and beasts? you gotta be kidding.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 30, 2006)

maybe re adhust your sleeping scheduale....or use invisible lights


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 30, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> heyo skunk, well can only run hydro during certain hours cause of heat, rcmp patrols and power consumption. and i have to pass thru 1 growroom to take a crap and there's wires and hoses and pots on the floor. so a little light is handy if 1 does not want to trip. not every1 has a home designed for a "just out of the way" grow room.


 
When you say "run the hydro" you mean just the lights on your grow or is there some reason you can't run your pumps at certain hours? Holy Crap man! I thought freakin Florida was bad. You have RCMP patrols lurking around where they might notice your inside grow? Jeeeeezzzzzzz! I think I would move. The power consumption is a *****. I pay 300 bucks a month for my electric. THAT gets old.

I used to have a house that had a bedroom in the middle of another bedroom and the living room. To leave the far bedroom, you either had to walk through a bedroom or go around the outside. I take it you have a bedroom then the grow room then the living room area maybe? Sounds like my old place man. I had one kerosene heater in the middle of the living room to heat the place. It got really cold there too.

Man, you're becoming a regular diplomat. You're scarin me.


----------



## KADE (Aug 30, 2006)

i have to run my lights overnite cuz of heat... 10pm-10am... waking up early doesn't work... cuz i work... at nite sometimes i'm lazy... or need sleep...  a'c goin in next spring for sure.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 30, 2006)

this area pulls its power from a grid; if ya run yer lights during certain daytime hours when businesses and households are pulling alot of electricity then 10 lights can be flagged.  then the strada court has 2 phase power and that may blow a fuse.   rcmp use heat seekers here on overhead flights by heliocopter.  regular patrols over the area.  power fer 10 lights runs 350.00 for 12/12.  24/7 hurts bigtime, thats why i have boards and unplug 3 lights.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 31, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> this area pulls its power from a grid; if ya run yer lights during certain daytime hours when businesses and households are pulling alot of electricity then 10 lights can be flagged. then the strada court has 2 phase power and that may blow a fuse. rcmp use heat seekers here on overhead flights by heliocopter. regular patrols over the area. power fer 10 lights runs 350.00 for 12/12. 24/7 hurts bigtime, thats why i have boards and unplug 3 lights.


I have no idea what you mean by "the strada court", but it sounds like a PITA to grow where you are. I've had my grow going for so long, I don't even think about it as far as the law is concerned. No one can enter my property. I have it fenced and gated. If they do get in, you have to be in the grow room to see or smell it. If they get that far, I have joints stashed all over the house; as they enter my grow room, I'll fire up a joint and wait to be handcuffed. That outta piss em off even more, huh? At my age, I don't give a rats ass what the law likes or not. I leave everyone alone and everyone leaves me alone. I like it that way. I have my little "estate" and I keep it like a palace garden. It's fun and relaxing to walk around my acre of over 100 Oak trees and thousands of plants and bushes. I learned a secret years ago; The more buses you have, the less lawn you have to mow. Hhahahahahah.

Good luck to you among all that mystery and danger. Like I said, if I had to put up with that crap, I'd move. They start it here and that's just what I'll do.

I'll go move in with MarP! He'd love that, wouldn't he? "Hey MarP, pass those pork n beans over here...." Hhahaahahahaha.


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 31, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> i have to run my lights overnite cuz of heat... 10pm-10am... waking up early doesn't work... cuz i work... at nite sometimes i'm lazy... or need sleep... a'c goin in next spring for sure.



Why 10-10 we run 6-6 most I know run 7-7 plenty of time to DO what needs to be done before sleep


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 31, 2006)

Stoney, I would love to visit.......and astra, In a large metropolis I blend in


----------



## astra007 (Aug 31, 2006)

im coming too stoney bud.  put the crocs on a leash.  i live in an out of town community developement with our own water, power, sewer, street lighting ect..... 120 homes on 75' x 120' rented lots.  at 1 time we were outside the town by 5 kilometers but over 25 years they caught up and surrounded us.  by strata, i mean we pay rental and get all the extras mentioned above plus garbage, street maintence, snow removal  ect.....
there is only 1 entrance/exit and im a street captain therefore in the "know" of goings on.  its almost perfect.  all streets also dead end.


----------

